# Gamers in Minneapolis area



## Chimera

I'm not *necessarily* looking for another game - I'm playing in two right now.  But I'm posting this for three reasons;

a>  I'm just generally interested in contacting other gamers in the Minneapolis area and am open to playing another game (either 3e D&D or CoC) on a once-a-month basis.

b>  I am considering dropping my current CoC group, because it's a bit too insular.  One of those cases where the wife and best friend of the Keeper (GM) seem to get all the activities centered on them and get all the rewards (The best friend's PC was actually *GIVEN* a copy of the Necronomicon as an Adventure  reward...+shudder+), while the rest of us are (seemingly) there only to supply warm bodies for the table.

c>  I am strongly considering starting up a new 3e game this fall (September or October), which would be on my own game world.  It would be a medium-low magic/money campaign with a limited selection of races available (Human mostly; Dwarves uncommon, Gnomes and Halflings almost unknown, others unavailable).  

Caveat:  I don't have any interest in games where the typical PC is a Half-Fiend Minotaur multiclassed across 6 classes and 3 PrCs.  If that's your idea of fun, just move along.  Thanks.


----------



## Moltar

Another Gamer in Minneapolis huh?  Well I would be instrested in seeing what we could work out.  Really looking to play again for a while as I have been DMing for a long while and would like a little break from it.

Chad


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

*Well, well...*

I'm also interested in both new gaming opportunities as well as meeting my fellow enthusiasts.  I'm currently in two games as well, but one isn't expected to last much longer.

I'd started to think that most gamers in the Twin Cities were 'clannish'.  ie: If you didn't know someone in the game already, or stumble across a new group forming (rare), you didn't have much hope of finding a game.  This is all especialy true if you don't live near any (known) gathering spots, like a game store with a 'game night'.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Corinth

*Re: Well, well...*



			
				Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> *I'd started to think that most gamers in the Twin Cities were 'clannish'.  ie: If you didn't know someone in the game already, or stumble across a new group forming (rare), you didn't have much hope of finding a game.  This is all especialy true if you don't live near any (known) gathering spots, like a game store with a 'game night'.*



The Twin Cities gaming scene is very much a clique-centered one.  You have to make the effort to find others in the Cities who might be interested in your prefered style and subject of gaming; this can take a while, and it usually requires becoming active in the larger fandom scene to some degree.  I flit about some of the college-centered cliques due to some personal connections with the members, and I maintain some awareness of the greater local scene due to regular trips to The Source.

At the very least, it requires maintaining some presence at one of the two poles of gaming in the Cities: Phoenix Games and The Source Comics & Games.  Going to one of the local cons--CONvergence, MarsCon, Con of the North (but not MiniCon)--doesn't hurt at all and it may be quite rewarding.  (Hell, I ended up joining the panel at the D20 System panel this past weekend at CONvergence 2002.)

We're out there, but we're neither advertise our presence nor make a big deal out things.


----------



## Conservative Cow

I thought I was alone.  I'm North of Minneapolis a bit, but willing to commute due to the fact I don't have any partners out here  

The only person I ever really get to talk about gaming is the large man at the source, with the black beard.


----------



## Conservative Cow

Double post.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Conservative Cow said:
			
		

> *I thought I was alone.  I'm North of Minneapolis a bit, but willing to commute due to the fact I don't have any partners out here
> 
> The only person I ever really get to talk about gaming is the large man at the source, with the black beard. *




Funny thing, the group I play with (still too new to call them 'my group') meets in/around Anoka.  I'm terrible with the 'burb names still.  Unfortunately we've recently added 2 new players, and I don't think the DM wants to try handling more.

It's starting to look like we may end up with enough people here to perhaps start a 'small' (at first?) group.  And, since we all seem to be a bit more 'open' than the average Minnesota gamer we could very likely attract more players as time went by.  I still find it odd how 'clannish' Minnesota gamers are, yet how damned nice they almost always turn out to be, once you manage to get to know them a little bit.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Conservative Cow

I live right in Anoka.  I'm just a casual gamer, so I don't fit well into the hardcore groups of young teens with blue hair , nose rings and parent issues around town.  

I'll always have my EN boards tho!


----------



## radferth

*mpls*

As an outsider who has lived a few years, I find the nice-but-horibly-shy-of-strangers applicable to folks up here in general, especially gamers.

I run a game Saturdays at Phoenix games, alternating weeks with another fellow.  We both go to lengths to welcome new players and walk-ins.  Anyone looking for a Saturday evening game should feel free to stop by.  Also, let me know if anyone has a midweek campaign with an opening.  I could use some PC time as well.

Danny


----------



## Conservative Cow

Where is Phoneix games?  The only places I've heard of is either Shinders or The Source.


----------



## Corinth

On the corner of Lake St. and Bryant Ave., one block west of Lyndale Ave. in Mpls.  It's mostly known for being very much a GW place, but they'll sell damned near anything if you ask them for it.


----------



## Conservative Cow

Corinth said:
			
		

> *On the corner of Lake St. *




I hope not East Lake Street 

I think I might mosey down Saturday.


----------



## Corinth

It's the Uptown area, so it's the nice side of Lake St.; you're just two blocks north of a Pizza Luce location (that's on Lyndale), so there is damned good food nearby.


----------



## Tyros

I haven't been to Phoenix or the Source for a good year and a half; one of my friends is working at a Shinder's location, and he gets a pretty faboo discount on books. It's cool to see there are a few gamers around here that I haven't met. I will agree that it can be tricky finding people here that are gamers. Most of my friends that play were from high school.

How regularly do you play? I'm running one out of my house every other weekend, and another friend of mine runs his on the off weeks. We're also coordinating with a few people that miss playing Shadowrun to play on Fridays off and on.


----------



## Corinth

Not often enough, and none of it is D20.  I run a campaign that converted from _Feng Shui_ to _Exalted_ recently, but that meets only once a month because the players aren't willing to make the time for it (despite protests to the contrary).  I play in an _Exalted_ campaign that meets twice a month.  Both games play for about four hours (which is appropriate).

I'd like to run or play once a week for four hours, and always on the same day at the same time.  I expect to get what I want in a few months, when both games expire.


----------



## Conservative Cow

Corinth,
       Come October 1st, I'm going to have an absurd amount of free time.  I'm more then willing to put togther an old fashion 3E/D20 that can meet consistently and I'm more then willing to DM or PC at that group, perhaps we should keep in touch?


----------



## Chimera

I'd love to find another once-a-month game, or maybe an every-other-weekender.  Every week is too often.  My current group was supposed to be every-other-week, but we've only played 5 sessions since January.  That Sucks.

Maybe have to try Phoenix, since I'm now a lot closer, having just moved from north Minneapolis to South (Nokomis).

Anyone around here play Call of Cthulhu???


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Well I know of at least one ever-other-week Shadowrun game, I just sorta lost interest in playing and stopped going.  The D20 bug bit me apparently 

I'd be interested in an every-other-week type game.  I agree that once a week leads too quickly to gamer burn-out, and all too often 'weak' stories as the DM's forced to crank-out something to keep the masses happy.  Bi-Weekly also makes it easier to remember what your character/group was doing and where you were,  a slight problem with the monthly game I'm in.

[Edited this in}Maybe we could try and arrange a common time to meet in IRC or something to hammer-out possible game days/times?  My available 'slots' are a bit restricted right now, with Mon. and Fri. being 'best', at least for the near future.

I'd only really be interested in playing, I'm too new/crappy a DM to run for anyone but a few (very forgiving) friends.  I don't think I'd be too interested in CoC either, just not into horror.  I _would_ be interested in giving *Star Wars D20* a try though, mostly because I'm an even bigger Sci-Fi fan than Fantasy nut, at least by a little.

I don't think any group I've been in lately has had anyone younger than 24, probably because I knew most/all of them from when I first started playing RPG's seriously back when Twilight2000 was still being printed.  Lordy my Twilight2k GM was good at 'by the seat of your pants' Reffing.  I think that was all he did, of course a chaotic group sorta forces that on one   You know a DM's good at being a Rat Bastard DM when you _thank_ him for a great session, right after he's robbed the party of about 75%+ of thier material goods (*very* important to Twilight games).

I may have to revisit Pheonix this weekend after-all.  Been a good long time since I was last down there.  See if the owner still recognises me on sight   You _know_ you're going to a game shop far too often when they say things like "I don't have to see an ID for that check, I know you."    And his wasn't the only store this held true at... 

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Chimera

I'd love to GM again, but my life is in too much turmoil at the moment.  Unemployed, just moved, etc, etc.  Lost my gaming space in the move (seated 8 in comfort).  Oh gee darn.

But what the hey, I've got a hundred character concepts bouncing around my head right now, so I'd love just as much to play.

Mondays would not work for me, but every other friday might.

Is there anyone out there who would be willing to GM such a game?

If so, then yes, let's arrange a IRL meeting to see if things click.


----------



## Corinth

I'm at the Plan B coffee house from 7-12 on Thursdays.  Find me there and then we talk.


----------



## Conservative Cow

How do I know when I find you?  Stand in the door way and shout out " CORINTH!!!! "   ??


----------



## Chimera

No, CC.  You stop showering for a month, then go there wearing the geekiest gamer clothing you can find.  Every other gamer will find YOU.

Ah, a quest.  Find Corinth and he may play with you.


----------



## Tyros

Funny you should mention Shadowrun, I'm trying to get a game of SR going today at my place.

I would like to get into a group that plays on Fridays or Saturdays if this SR thing doesn't pan out. I'm up for some more 3rd. ed insanity, but I have no real knowledge of FR. It's changed quite a bit since I bought the first boxed set. I've got a used copy of the FRCS heading it's way. I can stomach $17 a lot easier than $35.


----------



## shouit

Hello all!

I am down here in Rochester and if you think that it is tough to find gamers/players in the Twin Cities, it is doubly so down here.  I am trying to get involved in a game, in which I can play, would be willing to drive up to the cities, but, don't want to for just a four hour game.  If anyone is interested, please get in contact with me.


----------



## Corinth

Conservative Cow said:
			
		

> *How do I know when I find you?  Stand in the door way and shout out " CORINTH!!!! "   ??  *



Find a man who sits at a table with a stack of _Exalted_ books atop it.  If he's a young pretty boy, then that's my man John.  If not, then that's me; grab a cup of something from the bar and take a seat.  For what it's worth, Plan B is a gamer-friendly shop.


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Dunno about the rest but I'm almost always working 2-10pm on Thursdays (dunno why) and haven't a clue where this 'Plan B' place is.  Never really been a 'bar person' I suppose.  Maybe I'll have next Thursday off 'n can give finding it a try.  

Next Friday (week from today) is 'out' as it's my bi-weekly game night.  Also happens to be my 'lucky' week for the month, the week I get to game twice in the same week.  Assuming I don't blow a cog while trying to shift mental gears between the two games and work 

I think I'm going to just try for a run up to  The Source one Saturday or some such thing.  Nice things about the gaming stores vs 'bars':  No Minimum (though they _would_ like you to buy stuff ), you _know_ everyone else there's a geek too, you can at least thumb through all the stuff you can't (yet?) afford to get...   And of course the crowning reason;  You just _might_ be invited to join a game on the spot.  Granted that last isn't too likely, at least from what I've observed, but at least it's still a possibility. 

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> *Dunno about the rest but I'm almost always working 2-10pm on Thursdays (dunno why) and haven't a clue where this 'Plan B' place is.  Never really been a 'bar person' I suppose.  Maybe I'll have next Thursday off 'n can give finding it a try.
> 
> Next Friday (week from today) is 'out' as it's my bi-weekly game night.  Also happens to be my 'lucky' week for the month, when I get to game twice in the same week.  Assuming I don't blow a cog while trying to shift mental gears between the two games and work
> 
> I think I'm going to just try for a run up to  The Source one Saturday or some such thing.  Nice things about the gaming stores vs 'bars':  No Minimum (though they would like you to buy stuff ), you know everyone else there's a geek too, you can at least thumb through all the stuff you can't (yet?) afford to get...   And of course the crowning reason;  You just might be invited to join a game on the spot.  Granted that last isn't too likely, at least from what I've observed, but at least it's still a possibility.
> 
> Hatchling Dragon *


----------



## radferth

*phoenix*

Once again:

If anyone (hatchling included) is interested, there is a fairly open 3rd ed game at Phoenix on Saturdays (something like 6 - 11, but more like from whenever enough folks get there to whenever folks or the DM get tired).  It is actually two alternating campaigns.  I am running this week.  In the summer, there is usually just one D&D game going on.

Danny


----------



## Chimera

Thanks Radfern.  I can't make it tonight (total exhaustion), but I'll try to make it...in two weeks?  Or is this a weekly game?  Ugh.  Brain tired.  Post again later.  Brain Shutdown immi

<end transmission>


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Ugh, here I was thinking to myself that I knew there was something I wanted to do tonight, I just couldn't remember what it was.  Of course I 'found' what it was _right_ after getting called in to work tonight.  This'll only be my 8th night in a row working.  Definately going to close up early if the person scheduled for work doesn't show up at all (and I very much doubt she will).

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## Corinth

No wheels this weekend.  Ergo, I spent tonight reading books and annoying my neighbors.


----------



## Corinth

Hatchling Dragon said:
			
		

> *Dunno about the rest but I'm almost always working 2-10pm on Thursdays (dunno why) and haven't a clue where this 'Plan B' place is.  Never really been a 'bar person' I suppose.  Maybe I'll have next Thursday off 'n can give finding it a try.*




Plan B is a coffee house--the former Urban Bean--located between 27th and 28th St. on Hennepin Ave. in the Uptown area of Minneapolis.  Sunday-Thursday are the nights when closing time is midnight, and the minimum is $1.25 (which gets you a cup of coffee, a soda or a float; get a glass of ice water as well and you need not spend more than that all night).  The crowd is quite gamer-friendly (a hardcore clique of Magic addicts plays there, and others show up to play other games now and again), there's good eye candy for whatever you like and they also serve a few sandwiches w/ either Animal Crackers or chips as well as a few types of ice cream.  On-street parking usually isn't a problem, and you can sit outside.

(Friday & Saturday: Open until 1 AM)

Can you folks tell that I'm a regular?


----------



## Lady Starhawk

I wouldn't mind adding another game to my plate.  I am with a (very) full gaming group that meets every Friday, so nights other than that I am open <more or less>.  

I definately prefer a low-power game (no half dragon half devil devil slayers...yes this was a REAL character a guy put together in my old group, just before I left them and never looked back).  I prefer a dangerous, but not 100% lethal game, (same dm wouldn't kill a character no matter what, it got extremely annoying).

I was at CONvergence too.  I didn't get to any panels though , I was running a room party .  <The Star Wars Safehouse...ie the star wars party right next to con suite with the standees on the balcony>.

Any other places to find gamers (and games) 'round here?  I'd love to hook up with some other people and game.

I haven't checked this part of the boards in a long time, so I will keep tuned in if anybody comes up with anything else.  If I could get some more info on the Saturday night games at Pheonix that'd be great.

Lady Starhawk


----------



## Tyros

I would also be interested in hooking up at Phoenix games on a Saturday. I'm not big on Rifts style D&D characters, but I'm pretty open... hell, I'd just be happy not having to DM for once!


----------



## Corinth

I'll be awaiting whomever's curious enough to seek me out come Thursday, barring anything more important coming my way.  (Not that much would tear me away.)


----------



## Oogar

Well, I may drop by to bother you (New to this topic), if nothing else is happening Thursday.
      I run a game on Wednesdays, weekly (full). So would enjoy another chance to play. Only get to play in a small Earthdawn game, biweekly, which I help to DM on some weeks. I tried to find gamers here a few months ago, after not much response I gave up. I was waiting for a reply in "Plots and Plans" and thought I'd look, though. And this post was right up on top, Imagine that.
      The game I am running is pretty much by the core rules, with anything else I don't feel uncomfortable with. I'd like to play in anything that was in that style, or even the lighter magic, heavier roleplay style. I just have a few things I would like to be able to _Play_  for once, characters and such.
      Not to mention that while I hate Coffee (I am sure that is a cardinal sin to some of you) I love games more then most other things in life. So I may dredge up a few magic cards and be amused for a little while down there, even if the D&D gaming connections don't work out well.
      I'll also check back to see if there are any other offerings of happy gaming here


----------



## Chimera

Sorry Corinth, I won't make it thursday, as it stands.  Looks like my "every other week" (Read: 4 times in 6 months) game group is finally going to get together that night.

But who knows, there are still two more days for them to cancel it.  If they do, I'll come up.


----------



## Corinth

My man John won't make it this week; his woman summoned him away.  So it'll be me with the _Exalted_ books working on the notes for my Saturday game.


----------



## Oogar

Okie Doke. Work tonight (Graveyard) but might stop by to kill a little time before the grind.


----------



## Chimera

Sorry to be tired and lazy here while I rant a little.  Just wanted to go off on the Clique-ish Minnesota Gamers.  Hope you don't mind.  (If you do, please skip reading this)

Ok, I was perfectly fine with this when it was just ME and a group of long-time friends.  We didn't recruit outsiders, so we weren't hurting anyone by being clique-ish.  But it's getting irritating as hell for me in dealing with my two new(er) game groups.  Both are groups of long-time friends and/or they play in other games together.

My CoC group consists of the GM, his wife, a close friend, me and another guy.  The other two of us are pretty much outsiders as these three aim the game at each other and constantly bring things to a halt to talk about their mutual events and acquaintences.

My D&D group consists of five guys who are playing in at least two other games with each other; and me.  The game is constantly interrupted by discussion of those other games, or of their mutual events and acquaintences.  I am a total outsider in the group and it's wearing on my nerves.

On top of it all, I just moved, I have been unemployed for close to a year (Tech market majorly sucks!), I'm getting married shortly (just got the license) and much much more.  In short, I am too exhausted from everyday life lately to deal with this crap.

As much as my soul cries out to _play!_ , I think I'm going to have to take some time off from gaming.  Give me a month or three and I'll be casting about for new games.  Games played by groups of people who have NOT been friends since High School.  Heck, I might even be ready to GM again.  For a group of people that I don't know, who aren't going to interupt my description of the bad guy's lair with an aside about their kids, or their vacation, or whatever.

Thanks for letting me vent.  I go sleep now.


----------



## Corinth

Oogar said:
			
		

> *Okie Doke. Work tonight (Graveyard) but might stop by to kill a little time before the grind. *



It was damn nice to meet you, and the others thought you to be a right fine fella.  You're welcome to stop by again.

As for the rest of you locals, stop by on Thursday when and if you can.  If nothing else, you'll make connections with other locals who know other locals.  Expanding your network of accessable gamers is always a good thing; it helps you to find the folks that you want to play with, and avoid the ones that you don't.


----------



## Oogar

Cimera, I totally understand where your need to vent is comming from. My Wednesday group has been together for 3 years, with only a couple changes. We would be hard to break into. Even if we wanted to have new blood, I can see how we might drive new people away. I wish you the best of luck in finding a group of new people, When you are ready.

Corinth, Thanks. I had a decent time as well. My only negatives being the drive, bug bites, and forgetting the name of the young lady who was there (never actually heard it, but when the music caused me to fail understanding it the second time it was said I gave up and tried to pretend). You are also right about the eye candy, young, waif-like, psuedo trendy, and I don't have a chance with them = perfect. The vanilla coke was decent, as well.


----------



## John Lorenzsonn

Oogar - The chica you speak of is Shawna, I'm guessing.  5'6", long red hair, boyfriend's not too much taller, has spiky black hair.  Both are SCAdians.

Everyone else, for what it's worth - 
I'm looking for some new people to play with, as my schedule's opened up a good bit.  The ex-gf probably won't eat many more Thursdays, so there's one reason I wouldn't show gone.  I should be showing up this Thursday for sure.  Next week's another story, but that's due to probable moving: I'm expecting to sign a lease next week for a place that opens 8/1, which, wouldn't ya know, is a Thursday.  As far as what sorts of games I'm looking for, I'll play most d20 stuff - no 7th Sea crap, though - and I'm most definitely down with Exalted.  Anything else is a possibility, will discuss there, no? Means of location, as usual, is the pile of Exalted books.  Otherwise, click here for a pic o' me looking unusually happy.


----------



## Corinth

This week's going good so far.  The _Dragonstar_ review for RPG Net is finished and sent into the review queue; writing it was much like pulling teeth, so I'm glad to be done with it.  I got some good news about a project I contributed to a year or so ago, and I got another complimentary product today; two more on are the way.  The weather looks like it will cooperate just enough this week for my needs, and I have a date near the end of the week.

All I need now is an invitation to either Skywalker Ranch or one of the big Japanese animation studios, and then my week shall be complete.  (Like I couldn't wow either of them with the scores of ideas in my head.)


----------



## Hatchling Dragon

Well my week's yet again filled with work, and naturally this means I'm stuck working Thursday night.

This place sounds more like a 'younger persons' place, and here I'm an old fart of 34.  Any other older gamers hanging out there, I'd hate to be the 'old man' if/when I manage to show up 'n say "Howdy!"  

I may end up with a full-time day schedule, instead of my usual closing shift.  If that goes through I'd have no problem showing up any old day of any week, but it _would_ limit how late I'd be able to hang around, being that I"d have to get up at 5am during the week (see the 'old man reference above  )

As to what sorta game I'd be interested in, fairly low-key 'straight' DnD 3e suits me best.   I'm not 'afraid' of House Rules, I just don't much care to start with them as it's usualy difficult to aclimate myself to non-standard rules, especially if they're the rules I have to (as Player or Character) deal with every session.

What's Exalted?  I'd originaly thought, from context (and not paying enough attention, duh ), that they were a series of Novels.  Now I understand them to be rulebooks that you're using in planning/plotting your next session with.

Hatchling Dragon


----------



## John Lorenzsonn

At 34, you'd be about the age of a number of the cardfloppers.  Exalted: White Wolf's latest venture into non-WoD games.  It's epic fantasy with an anime/wuxia tinge to it.  Prominent influences include _Swordsman II_, _Final Fantasy VII_ and _Ninja Scroll_.  A fairly good briefing on the game is available on the Wolf's website.  System uses point-based chargen, Attribute+Ability(d20-speak:Ability+Skill) rolls in which a pool of d10s equal to Attribute+Ability+Specializations+Misc Mods is rolled against a target number of 7, giving you a 40% chance of gaining some degree of success per die.  Well worth a look.  I've found it to provide a nice, hearty, crunchy gaming experience with lots of flavor. Sleepy-time now, got a shift in less than 8 hours.


----------



## Oogar

Well, at 32 I only felt old looking at the trendy youngsters who wandered in and out. I never saw any of the card players about, hand been almost looking forward to getting a Magic game in. Maybe I just left to early, No work this Thursday, if I decide to drop by again. Mmmmm, real Vanilla Coke.


----------



## Corinth

I'm in my late '20s, so you folks aren't that old.  The cardfloppers usually congregate at the bigger tables in the smoking section or on the back porch because they like their cancer sticks.  I'll be there on Thursday, and I might have some new stuff to show off.


----------



## Oogar

Hehe, I only quit smoking a year and a half ago. I remember loving them for years, alas my poor cancer, I have forsaken thee.


----------



## Tyros

I'm also in my late twenties, but unfortunately I have 1-2 work pagers hermetically sealed to my hip at all times. I'd certainly like to make it down to meet a few fresh faces.


----------



## John Lorenzsonn

I'll be at the cafe from about 6p until whenever, might be leaving around 8:30 or 9, a friend of mine is DJing at the Chatterbox Pub.  This week's signature items for recognition purposes: Exalted core book, Dragon-Blooded, black Comic Book Legal Defense Fund t-shirt.  White male, 6'1", connected eyebrow, shortish brown hair(not buzzed, not ponytail length, somewhere in between), pack of Marlboro Reds.  Today's special: DEEDS NOT WORDS, super-heroic roleplaying for the d20 system from Cyptosnark Games.

Shameless plug time:
www.allforart.com/cryptosnarkgames/

No, I'm not making any money from Cryptosnark.  Just a fan and a system tester.


----------



## Corinth

Of course, I'll be there come this Thursday.  John may not, as he's got a move to execute, but others of my crew shall be present.


----------

